# Proud Poodle Mom!



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Stella's officially a Canine Good Citizen! Best of all, I took her to a family gathering the following day - she dealt with strangers of all sizes (thankfully, the four-year-old girl who was there was exceptionally calm and gentle and generally not that interested in Stella) as well as three unfamiliar and not very welcoming dogs (2 shih-tzus and an adult spoo) and was AMAZING. I'm very proud of her!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Stella with her Canine Good Citizen Award! she certainly did you proud afterwards!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations *to you and Stella on her CGC--great teamwork!! You deserve to be proud, I know when Chagall earned his I sure was! It's a terrific thing to do; it shows you're an owner who's devoted to training her poodle, and we're all about that!! Celebrate in a big way!! Good girl, Stella!!:highfive2:


----------

